

Ask HN: Do I have any chances to get into YC if I submitted late application? - harisb2012

I submitted my application few days ago. I was really late. I didn&#x27;t know for this session. Do I have any chances to get my application reviewed?
======
lettergram
They may review the applications, but if you submit it very late, they
probably will look for absolutely ANYTHING that they could decline you for.

I submitted a late application for S14, here was the response:

"We're sorry to say we couldn't accept your late application for funding.
Please don't take it personally. The chances of a late application being
accepted are much lower than for an application submitted by the deadline.

If you want to apply again for the Winter 2015 cycle, the application will
probably be online within the next couple of months.

Another reason you shouldn't take this personally is that we know we make lots
of mistakes. We have good statistical evidence that we fail to interview a
significant number of startups that we'd accept if we did."

From the reading, it seems that they probably briefly reviewed it.

------
namenotrequired
I can't really answer the question, I only know that Instacart got in on a
really late application, but the founder did more than just submit an
application. He also contacted one of the partners and showed him his
application by sending him a beer with it.

------
efbaum
Do you know if anyone who submitted a late app has heard back yet?

------
dejv_cz1
I guess so, otherwise, there wouldn't be the option to send it after the
deadline. But ynk.

------
dfmarulanda
and if. Late Applications Interview call its the same ?

